# Business visa for the UK



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Probably the wrong group to ask this question of (as most of you don't need visas), but here goes:
- I have an interview set up during the coming weeks - I have the option of either flying to the UK or having it here in the UAE through video conference (I would prefer going to London and have a face to face interview)
- The website Visitors - visa application guide says that I need to get a business visit visa
- I can't go to my sponsor for their NOC for such a visa - after all it is an interview to leave this job!
- would just a letter from my interviewing institution inviting me to the UK do?
- I have been to the UK on business visits before, and this is a well known bank - if that helps in any way

Has anyone been in such a situation before?

I have searched the UK forum but no help there really, and called up the call centre for the visa center in the UAE and they say (well she just didn't get the situation) that I need a visit visa (while the website says that job interviews will fall in the category of business visit) and that I need a letter from my sponsor in the UAE (so I tell them that I have an interview and so give me an NOC?!)

Thanks in advance for any responses


----------



## ant1982 (Oct 4, 2009)

Hi,

You do not need a business visa, you just need a general visit category visa, a job interview does not fall under the business rules.

Hope this helps.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

ant1982 said:


> Hi,
> 
> You do not need a business visa, you just need a general visit category visa, a job interview does not fall under the business rules.
> 
> Hope this helps.


*sigh* does help, though the link pasted does say "attending interviews, where prior arrangements for interview have been made;" falls under business visit. Will go to the visa centre as well and ask in person, but I think i will have to apply for a visit visa as well. Now will have to think of a way to get a letter from my current employer, without divulging that I am going for an interview


----------

